# Solved: Install Windows 8 with under a gigabyte of RAM



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how to install Windows 8 with under a gigabyte of RAM? I downloaded the trial of enterprise edition from Microsoft, but I can't install. I can't get RAM either. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The trial of Enterprise editions is for serious people investigating a potential or probable corporate purchase.

If this is your 256 MB RAM machine XP will run slowly and that's the most recent Windows version that can be installed in it.

My suggestion is to install Windows XP if you have a genuine and legal version, and/or start exploring Linux distributions to see if you can find one that you like and that likes your machine. Puppy Linux or one of the Ubuntu derivatives for small machines (e.g., Lubuntu) may be a good choice.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bobsmth16:

This has already been discussed in your other thread in which you failed to respond to post #4.

Starting another thread isn't going to resolve the issue.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

Actually this is a different PC . It has 768 MB DDR RAM and I am thinking of upgrading. I don't know how much I want Windows 8. I understand that its only for serious people with an actual enterprise, but I don't want to buy Windows 8 and not like it. The PC has 3x256 MB sticks. If I like Windows 8, I'd buy Windows 8 Ultimate and purchase more RAM, and if not I'd keep running Windows XP Home Basic.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is no Windows 8 Ultimate (if Microsoft does anything really well it is to keep everybody confused about their terminology!), only Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro. I do not know the answer for sure, but I suspect that Windows 8 will not install in less than 1 GB unless maybe if somebody produces an nLite type program.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

with that amount of RAM, you would be better off spending some money on hardware upgrades, truth told. It may run, but it definitely isn't going to run like it's supposed to.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Actually this is a different PC. It has 768 MB DDR RAM and I am thinking of upgrading.The PC has 3x256 MB sticks.


What's the brand name and model name and model number of that computer?

If it uses DDR modules, it likely supports no more than 1 GB - 2 GB of RAM, and most of its devices likely don't support Windows 8.

Old computers that use DDR modules are designed for Windows XP.

Some of those old computers can run Windows Vista or Windows 7, but only after upgrading/replacing some of the devices.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

Yes, I just looked at that again and realized it was pro not ultimate. And it is an HP slimline from '06-'07 it supports 8 GB RAM. It is a dual core 2.33GHz and it came with 512 MB RAM.


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

*Update* 
I did buy more RAM. It has 2GB RAM and has Windows 7 Professional. My Walmart still has Windows 7! But it didn't have windows 8, which I want to buy. I know I probably just wasted money buying windows 7 if I'm going to buy windows 8, but I know I like windows 7, and this way if I run the trial and don't like it, I have windows 7. Does anyone know if I can get Windows RT at a store (I already know it doesn't have legacy support)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless the policy was changed in the last couple weeks Windows RT is available only pre-installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bobsmth16 said:


> Yes, I just looked at that again and realized it was pro not ultimate. And it is an HP slimline from '06-'07 it supports 8 GB RAM. It is a dual core 2.33GHz and it came with 512 MB RAM.


Advise what the product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) on the sticker is so we can determine which of the 277 known *HP Pavilion Slimline* models you have.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

It is the HP Pavilion Slimline S7700N. Here it is as shown on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MAN780 . Only difference is mine had 512MB RAM and it has a 2.33 GHz CPU.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bobsmth16 said:


> It is the HP Pavilion Slimline S7700N.


Here is the support and software site for the *HP Pavilion Slimline s7700n*(P/N RK576AA) desktop.

It was introduced in December 2006 and sold in the United States and Canada.

It came with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2.00 GHz processor and 1 GB of DDR2 PC2-4200 RAM and Windows Vista Home Premium(32-bit).

It supports a maximum of 2 GB of DDR2 PC2-4200 or DDR2 PC2-5300 RAM.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

When I got mine it had Windows XP OEM, 512 MB RAM, and 2.33 GHz AMD CPU.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bobsmth16 said:


> When I got mine it had Windows XP OEM, 512 MB RAM, and 2.33 GHz AMD CPU.


I'm aware you have different specs.

I'm just advising you what's posted for that model at the HP/Compaq support site.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobsmth16 (May 26, 2012)

If I add more RAM (not replace it like I did prior or today) if it had a faster speed, would both types of RAM run at the slower speed or at separate speeds?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

RAM modules can't run independently at separate speeds.

They all run at the speed of the slowest speed module.

For example, if one module is DDR2 PC2-4200(533 MHz) and the other module is DDR2 PC2-5300(667 MHz), both modules will run at the slower 533 MHz speed.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

